# Animal Appreciation Thread



## TheGreatGatsby

Self explanatory title...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## JoeMoma

I appreciate cows, chickens, turkeys, and pigs all very delicious animals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## eots

mama critters are smart...


----------



## eots




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## neither

Here is a great video of the Creator's creatures along with some peaceful music.


.


----------



## Abishai100

*Koala Kong*

Animals exhibit structural complexity just like human beings, and even if their brains are not as sophisticated, their adaptive features give them their own special kind of eerie intelligence.

The human body is so nearly perfectly symmetrical, as Leonardo da Vinci noted, but many animals exhibit elegant symmetries as well --- dolphins, dragonflies, seahorses, etc.

Take a look at the wonderful koala (or koala bear), found in Australia.  It is cute but eccentric, simple but animated, natural but clever.  When I see a picture of a koala, I think of American comic book avatars such as Aquaman, the Phantom, and Green Hornet.  Don't underestimate how a seahorse or a koala can make you think about the Silver Surfer (Marvel Comics).





Black Manta


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*An African Wild Dog (Only about 5,000 in the world)*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Ganges River Dolphin (About 300 left)*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Galapagos Penguin (About 1,500 in the wild)*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Abishai100

*Get on the Bus*

It's nice to know that retirement homes offer special group excursions to places such as the Philadelphia Zoo, where they can hone their political interests in animal rights.  Senior citizens comprise an important sector of the voting population in America.

So I wonder if on the next Ides of March, a retirement home in New Jersey planning a trip to the Philadelphia Zoo will board its bus full of happy post-election voters thrilled about Donald Trump being elected as the 2nd 'celebrity president' (after movie actor Ronald Reagan) and fill the zoo with more 'animal-activism' American citizens.


----------



## Bonzi




----------

